# Wie Nikotinentzug natürlich behandeln - Erfahrungen?



## Freduffed (11. Dezember 2017)

Ich habe schon öfter versucht mit dem Rauchen aufzuhören, bis jetzt leider ohne großen Erfolg. Irgendwann wird der Drang nach Nikotin leider zu groß. Ich habe auch nie Nikotinersatzprodukte genommen, wenn ich schon aufhöre dann möchte ich komplett aufhören und nicht nur eine Sucht durch eine andere ersetzen. Also Nikotinpflaster, Kaugummis oder Dampfer möchte ich nicht nehmen.

Ich könnte mir aber durchaus vorstellen es jetzt einmal mit natürlichen Mitteln zu versuchen, die eben nicht abhängig machen bzw. die man dann auch wieder einfach so absetzen kann. Ob das jetzt ein Tee ist oder sonst irgendwas wäre mir dabei eigentlich egal.

Gibt es natürliche Mittel zur Raucherentwöhnung?

Also Mittel, die den Körper dabei unterstützen mit den Entzugserscheinungen besser klar zu kommen?

Für Tipps und Erfahrungen wäre ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (11. Dezember 2017)

Ich würde zu Crystal Meth greifen.


----------



## Tikume (11. Dezember 2017)

Ok, als Nicht-Raucher bin ich da vermutlich nicht der beste Ratgeber.

Ich denke aber, dass die körperliche Abhängigkeit eher das kleinere Problem ist, der größere Teil ist im Kopf.

Wenn Sachen wie Pflaster oder Kaugummi helfen, solltest Du es eventuell mal damit probieren. Wenn Du irgendwann den Kopf halbwegs im Griff hast, die Gewohnheit oder das Bedürfnis sich eine Kippe anzustecken, dann kannst Du die Hilfsmittel auch noch loswerden.

 

Ich glaube es gibt auch kein Patentrezept. Eine Freundin von mir hat jahrelang geraucht. Als sie schwanger wurde hat sie natürlich aufgehört und seitdem auch nie wieder angefangen. 

Ok, das dürfte keine Methode für dich sein ^^


----------



## bender952 (11. Dezember 2017)

Knall dir so viele Antioxidantien rein wie möglich. Chilli, Knoblauch, Bio Zitronen, usw.  hilft auf jeden Fall. Um Entzugserscheinungen kommt man aber nicht rum, hab selbst nach 4 Jahren noch regelmäßig Schmacht, Sucht bleibt Sucht.


----------



## Patiekrice (11. Dezember 2017)

Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (11. Dezember 2017)

Als ehemaliger -14jähriger- Raucher:

Hab den Arsch in der Hose und hör auf.

 

Wie Tikume schon meinte, es ist der Kopf, nicht der Körper.

Nach so langer Zeit hab ich mit Sicherheit keine Körperliche Sucht mehr. Aber trotzdem hab ich immernoch Schmacht.

Nach dem Aufstehen, nach dem Essen.. ach verdammt, mit jedem scheiss Bier.

Ich bin gespannt wann das aufhört.

Aber was hatte ich in der Zwischenzeit? 

Ich kann atmen! Und ich hatte seitdem 6.750&#8364; mehr zur Verfügung.

 

Es gibt Mittel zur Entwöhnung.

Starke Schmerzmittel.

 

Mal ernsthaft.. reiß dich am Riemen und hör einfach auf. Ist hart. 

Aus dem anderen Thread, wo jemand "Burnout" hat. 

Manchmal braucht man nur nen Arschtritt. Heul nicht und hör auf.


----------



## ZAM (11. Dezember 2017)

Ich bin gespannt wann das aufhört.

Nach über 6 Jahren auf jeden Fall noch nicht, darum ist der Mist ja auch eine verfluchte Droge.
 
Aus dem anderen Thread, wo jemand "Burnout" hat. 
Manchmal braucht man nur nen Arschtritt. Heul nicht und hör auf.

Im Burnout-Thread wird empfohlen sich zusammen zu reißen? Erzählt die gleiche Person den B*llsh*t auch depressiven Menschen? ^^ "Kopf hoch, wird schon wieder"? Habe den Mist mal gelöscht.


@TE: Wenn dein Kopf nicht will, also du, dann wird das leider auch nichts. Ich hatte nach 14 Jahren Dauerqualmen bspw. aufgehört nach ner langen Lungenentzündung.
Das war Glück, weil der chemisch bedingte Teil der Sucht dadurch abgebaut war, weil ich in der Zeit keine geraucht habe. Aber der Rest war Kopfsache.
Setze dir ein Ziel, bspw. mit einer Tracking-App, wie viel Geld du in der Zeit des Nichtrauchens gespart hast. Hilfreicher bzw. abschreckender (für mich) war übrigens die reine Anzahl an Glimmstängeln,
die man in der Zeit nicht in die Lunge gezogen hat. Das stellst du dir dann einfach mal bildlich vor ... in gefüllten Asche-Eimern ...
Leider habe ich in ner Frust/Depri-Phase dann wieder angefangen und die fast 7 Jahre waren für die Katz. Aber bin wieder dabei es zu lassen, alles Kopfsache, auch wenn es anfangs hart ist.


----------



## Manowar (11. Dezember 2017)

Nach über 6 Jahren auf jeden Fall noch nicht, darum ist der Mist ja auch eine verfluchte Droge.
 
Im Burnout-Thread wird empfohlen sich zusammen zu reißen? Erzählt die gleiche Person den B*llsh*t auch depressiven Menschen? ^^ "Kopf hoch, wird schon wieder"? Habe den Mist mal gelöscht.
 

 

Hab was von 7 Jahren gelesen. Mal hoffen. 

 

Das wollte ich natürlich garnicht damit sagen!

Ging um den Arschtritt. 

 

Hö? Was hast du gelöscht? Sehe nichts.

Gerade was psychische Leiden angeht, versuche ich vorsichtig zu sein. Was war da?

Ich bin gut darin mich kurz zu fassen. Kam was falsch an?


----------



## spectrumizer (11. Dezember 2017)

Hab gehört, dass Hypnose ganz gut funktionieren soll.

Hab vor einem Jahr auch komplett aufgehört. Und ja, wie die anderen hier sagen: Die Schmacht ist immer noch da. Aber meine Gesundheit und Lebensqualität ist mir wichtiger.

Hatte damals so ein komisches Gefühl in der Lunge gehabt. Ständig so ein komischer Hustenreiz, ohne dass man diesen "abhusten" konnte. Und auch das Gefühl eines "Sauerstoffmangels" bzw. Kurzatmigkeit gehabt.
Hatte da schon Schiss bekommen "Scheisse, hoffentlich kein Lungenkrebs!" War daraufhin auch beim Lungenspezialisten und hab mich gründlich untersuchen lassen. Abhören, Lunge röntgen, Lungenfunktionstest, ...
Ergebnis: Alles ok.

Trotzdem hat es da bei mir "Klick" gemacht: Wenn man solange raucht, bis es zu spät ist, dann ist es zu spät ... Mein Stiefvater ist elendig an Lungenkrebs zu Grunde gegangen. Wenn man sich das mit angesehen hat, kann man gern drauf verzichten.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (11. Dezember 2017)

Bin stolz auf euch Manowar und Spectrumizer!


----------



## spectrumizer (11. Dezember 2017)

Danke Schnubbi!


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (12. Dezember 2017)

Hatte auch mal ab und an geraucht. Aber irgendwie hat mich zum Glück nie die Sucht gepackt.

Ein Päkchen hat easy 6 Monate gereicht.


----------



## Manowar (12. Dezember 2017)

Wer das kann, kann es tatsächlich als Genussmittel benutzen.

Mein angehender Schwiegervater raucht am Tag eine Zigarette zu einem 0,2er Glas Bier.

Jeden Abend seit vielen Jahren.

 

Ist natürlich auch eine Sucht, aber damit kommt der Körper wunderbar klar.


----------



## Patiekrice (12. Dezember 2017)

Gestern hat eine Bekannte, die in einer Heilpraxis arbeitet, noch gesagt dass viele Leute für "mit dem Rauchen aufhören" zur Akupunktur zu ihr kommen wollen. Das ist aber Quatsch. "Eine Sucht muss man vom Kopf her bearbeiten und nicht die körperlichen Entzugsercheinigungen unterdrücken. Das ist nicht gesund."

 

Ich bin auch froh nie mit dem Zigaretten-Rauchen angefangen zu haben, he.


----------



## ZAM (12. Dezember 2017)

Hö? Was hast du gelöscht? Sehe nichts.


Nicht von dir


----------



## ZAM (12. Dezember 2017)

Nicht von dir 


Ich bin auch froh nie mit dem Zigaretten-Rauchen angefangen zu haben, he.

Das ist eh das Beste.


----------



## spectrumizer (12. Dezember 2017)

... Zigaretten-Rauchen ...


Joints und Bongs zählen auch als rauchen. Vaporizer aber nicht. Das ist nur Dampf. Reizt trotzdem die Lunge ...


----------



## Manowar (12. Dezember 2017)

Ich glaube ich bleibe dem Thema nun mal fern.

Bekomme immer mehr Lust zu rauchen


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (12. Dezember 2017)

Wer das kann, kann es tatsächlich als Genussmittel benutzen.
Mein angehender Schwiegervater raucht am Tag eine Zigarette zu einem 0,2er Glas Bier.
Jeden Abend seit vielen Jahren.
 
Ist natürlich auch eine Sucht, aber damit kommt der Körper wunderbar klar.



Habe auch nur aus Genuß geraucht, hab nich unsonst n Humidor.  

Jetzt mit der neuen schönen Terasse und der Gartenanbindung werd ich mir auch im Sommer ab und an eine gönnen.


----------



## ZAM (12. Dezember 2017)

Sorry, aber Lobhudelei zu dem Thema muss ich leider blockieren.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (12. Dezember 2017)

Wait what? Was war lobend?

Witzig über Whisk(e)y darf gesprochen werden, aber über Zigarren nicht?


----------



## ZAM (12. Dezember 2017)

Whiskey, wo?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (12. Dezember 2017)

Tja. Da darfste jetzt mal suchen. 


Verstehe das Problem ehrlich gesagt auch nicht. Hier sind nahe zu alle volljährig und es geht um Genusskonsum, nicht sich kaputt trinken oder Rauchen bis zur Vergasung.


----------



## ZAM (12. Dezember 2017)

Ich könnte dir dann noch eine "lustige" Geschichte zur Verwendung von "bis zur Vergasung" und Shitstorm erzählen.

Das Problem ist, dass die Lobhudelung von Genussmitteln im völljährigen Bereich schon immer nicht gestattet war, rein aus Jugendschutztechnischen Gründen. Die Seite ist auf 16 gerated und das Forum hat leider, im Gegensatz zu Videos, keine Möglichkeit ein Vorschaltung für Altersfreigabe zu bieten.


----------



## Aun (12. Dezember 2017)

wozu ist dann zam eigtl die techniksau für alles? bau dir doch sowas ^^

erstmal ne kippe und ein pils!


----------



## Freduffed (14. Dezember 2017)

Was die Kopfsache anbelangt bin ich ganz bei euch, das muss man erst mal rausbekommen, geht anscheinend nicht so schnell.

Ich denke nur, dass jedes mal wenn mein Körper dann etwas äußert mich das gleich an Rauchen erinnert. Genauso sehe ich es mit den ganzen anderen Dingen wie eben Dampfen usw.

Wenn der Körper nach etwas verlangt dann kann man es glaube ich leichter ausbessern, wenn der Körper dann seine Ruhe gibt ist es eine reine Kopfsache. Da geht es dann 1 gegen 1


----------



## Manowar (14. Dezember 2017)

Und dann biste süchtig nach Pflastern oder Kaugummi.

Was natürlich Quatsch ist.

Nikotin ist sehr schnell abgebaut. Nach 3 Tagen oder so hast du kein Nikotin mehr im Körper.

Wenn du rauchst, sagt dein Gehirn "Toll gemacht", weil Glückshormone an den Rezeptoren andocken.

Jetzt rauchst du nicht mehr und es liegen ein paar Rezeptoren frei.

Wenn du zu schwach bist - und so wirkst du - dann gib sie deinem Körper anders.

Mach Sport, Sex, Schokolade. Irgendwas was dich halt glücklich macht.

(Werd nicht Fett dabei)

 

Es ist eine Droge, es ist scheisse und schwer.

Kalter Entzug eben.

 

Warne die Leute in deiner Umgebung vor, weil du sie definitiv anschnauzen wirst.

Du wirst teilweise unausstehlich sein.

 

Aber im Grunde sage ich dir die ganze Zeit nur :

Reiß dich zusammen und hör einfach auf. Es gibt dafür keinen "schönen" Weg.


----------



## painschkes (14. Dezember 2017)

Mal an eine E-Zigarette gedacht? Hilft beim abgewöhnen auf jeden Fall, vor allem wenn du deutlich mit dem Nikotingehalt nach unten gehst - gerade MTL (also Mouth to Lung - wie bei einer Zigarette eben) bietet dir das selbe Zugverhalten wie bei einer Zigarette und du kannst mit dem Liquid bzw. dem Nikotin darin dann Stück für Stück nach unten gehen, bis du eventuell gar kein Nikotin mehr brauchst.


----------



## tripmeup (14. Dezember 2017)

Insgesamt finde ich es sinnvoll weniger zu rauchen, pro Tag oder Woche weniger oder einfach mal die beim Frühstück weglassen, versuchen auch die damit angeknüpften Verhaltenstrukturen zu durchbrechen, oder aufschreiben aufs Packerl die Zeit zischen den Zigaretten wenn diese wirklich mehr wird. Das hat mir gut geholfen, aber habe auch wirklich damit die Symptome nicht so krass sind zu Smoksan gegriffen, das hat meinen Haushalt insgesamt wieder aufgepäppelt, das habe ich auch gebraucht und die Kombi hats dann ausgemacht. Zudem war ich als Ausgleich auch viel sporteln.


----------



## Haiden23 (15. Dezember 2017)

Das ist alles eine Frage der Disziplin und diese lässt sich doch relativ leicht erklären. Fang doch erstmal an etwas zu reduzieren 2-3 Zigaretten am Tag weniger und das über 2-3 Wochen, danach wirst du das doppelte weg lassen und das wieder über ein paar Wochen hinweg.. Dies machst du solange du kannst ohne dich zu stressen. Irgendwann wirst du die Zigaretten nicht mehr brauchen und hast dich davon abgewöhnt oder du machst den radikalen Entzug und hörst von heute auf morgen auf, dass schaffen aber nur die wenigsten.


----------



## Freduffed (19. Dezember 2017)

Und dann biste süchtig nach Pflastern oder Kaugummi.

Was natürlich Quatsch ist.

 

 

Aber im Grunde sage ich dir die ganze Zeit nur :

Reiß dich zusammen und hör einfach auf. Es gibt dafür keinen "schönen" Weg.

 

Darum frage ich ja nach natürlichen Mittel. Habe noch nie gehört, dass jemand von einem Tee süchtig wurde.

In den Pflanzen sind ja auch Inhaltsstoffe drinnen, die einem helfen können. Wenn man weiß welche da helfen, dann ist das sicher gut.

Ich will ja eben nicht Pflaster nehmen, auf Dampfer umsteigen usw. weil man da ja nur eine Sucht mit einer anderen ersetzt.

 

 


Das hat mir gut geholfen, aber habe auch wirklich damit die Symptome nicht so krass sind zu Smoksan gegriffen, das hat meinen Haushalt insgesamt wieder aufgepäppelt, das habe ich auch gebraucht und die Kombi hats dann ausgemacht.

 

Wenn das ein natürliches Mittel ist dann wäre es eine Möglichkeit für mich.

Es hilft also mit den ganzen Nebenerscheinungen beim Entzug umzugehen oder wie wirkt das?


----------



## tripmeup (24. Dezember 2017)

Genau das ist es, es beruhigt einfach durch die Kominationswirkstoffe und dadurch ist man einfach weniger gereizt und nimmt alles etwas lockerer und entspannter und das kann auf jedem Fall deine Umfeld sehr viel bringen! einfach mal in die Apotheke marschieren und danach fragen, es wirkt auch gleich wenn man eine Kapsel nimmt.


----------



## Freduffed (2. Januar 2018)

Also bis jetzt hat es funktioniert. Ich mache viel Sport und achte auf meine Ernährung.

Über Weihnachten und Silvester war es natürlich eine außergewöhnliche Umgebung, ich war bei der Familie auf dem Land und dann bei Freunden am Land, da viel es mir leichter.

Mal sehen wie es jetzt bei der Arbeit weitergeht, zumindest haben es meine Kollegen schon berücksichtigt und fragen mich jetzt nicht mehr ob ich mitgehen will eine rauchen.

Danke für eure Tipps, hoffe ich kann es durchziehen und bleibe wirklich rauchfrei. Bin bis jetzt aber guter Dinge.


----------



## Manowar (3. Januar 2018)

Na läuft doch.

 

Ich fands übrigens auch besser keine Tage zu zählen oder zu schauen "Wann hab ich aufgehört".

Hat bei mir den Druck erhöht.


----------



## minosha (3. Januar 2018)

Und wieder kommt so ein Nichtraucher daher und schwingt grosse Worte.

 

Es ist wie viele scon sagten, eine Kopfsache. Ich habe in meinem Freundeskreis, die ohne Hilfsmittel aufgehört haben, aber auch einen Arbeitskollegen, der mit Akupunktur, Hypnose, Pflaster, E-Zigarette und was es nicht noch alles gibt versuchte aufzuhören.

Die meisten denken, wenn sie Pflaster auf den Arm klatschen hört man automatisch auf. Aber es ist mit vielen Genuss-/Suchtmitteln so, dass wenn man es nicht will kann man es nicht lassen.

Bei den meisten Werbungen heisst es ja, das Verlanen wird gemildert. Ergo ist das verlangen immer noch da.


----------



## Manowar (3. Januar 2018)

Und wieder kommt so eine faule Sau daher, die meine vorherigen Antworten nicht gelesen hat.


----------



## minosha (3. Januar 2018)

Doppelt hält halt besser.

Ich hoffe, dass ich faule Sau es noch schaffe den Satz fertig zu schreiben   .

 

Ne, jetzt im ernst: Das geht auch netter.


----------



## Manowar (3. Januar 2018)

Pff. Du hast zuerst geschossen


----------



## Aun (3. Januar 2018)

flamewar! *ziggianzündet*


----------

